# Any fall swaps in New England?



## lgrinnings (Oct 28, 2019)

Dudley? Anything? Bueller?


----------



## Allrounderco (Oct 28, 2019)

+1 on that!


----------



## catfish (Oct 28, 2019)

Hopefully there will be one.


----------



## Hammerhead (Oct 30, 2019)

+3 on this would like to see one soon.
Hammerhead


----------



## mike j (Nov 2, 2019)

Bike Mike usually has a November swap, that would be great.


----------



## catfish (Nov 2, 2019)

mike j said:


> Bike Mike usually has a November swap, that would be great.




Mike is haveing one soon. It's listed on the Swap Meet page.


----------



## tanksalot (Nov 2, 2019)

catfish said:


> Mike is haveing one soon. It's listed on the Swap Meet page.



Sorry The Dudley Meet is canceled due to a scheduling conflict.


----------



## catfish (Nov 2, 2019)

tanksalot said:


> Sorry The Dudley Meet is canceled due to a scheduling conflict.



That sucks


----------

